# Salmon - wild vs farm raised



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

According to this article ALL so called Atlantic Salmon is now farm raised.
Could be interesting to those that feed salmon in thier raw diests.
http://health.msn.com/nutrition/greenarticlepage.aspx?cp-documentid=100193608&page=1


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for the article Bob. Thats good info to know. I had no idea. Wonder how much of the toxins are absorbed by the RAW feeders dogs if most of the salmon are Atlantic and the have 2-10 times higher levels of toxins than pacifics!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I have never fed raw salmon, and probably will never do so. I do feed whitefish, and canned salmon. 
I am not too trusting of the whole raw salmon thing.


----------

